# Putain, quel bordel !



## baclam

*Putain, quel bordel *
Etant mexicaine, j'aurais une traduction, mais il me faut l'équivalent pour les espagnols... Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Desde:
Jolín, vaya desorden.....hasta:Joder, vaya casa de putas.


----------



## yserien

Marcos dijo :
" Jolín, vaya desorden.....hasta:Joder, vaya casa de putas". Tanto más que bordel se traduce burdel en español.


----------



## Seyle

***  Frase suprimida: Se pueden decir las cosas con más tacto.
Gévy (moderadora) Normas 7 y 10
-----------------

En francés, según el contexto, esa palabra cambia de significado (ver definición en la página del CNRTL), luego también la manera de traducirlo.

En el caso de la exclamación, en general, yo traduciría por:
"¡joder, qué desastre!" o "¡joder, qué lio!"

Pero, incluso aquí, depende del contexto... también podría tomar el sentido de difícil o pesado.


----------



## swift

Qué lástima que Baclam no siguiera participando en el foro. Y qué lástima que nunca nos hiciera saber su agradecimiento (si es que lo hubo ).

Aunque Baclam nos pedía la versión española, quisiera añadir la versión costarricense (para futuras referencias ): "¡Qué hijueputa despiche!" (Muy muy vulgar); "¡Qué desorden más hijueputa!" (muy vulgar).


----------



## lorenzolan

Bueno, ya que estamos en el pintoresquismo, en Argentina decimos "¡Qué quilombo!", que equivale literalmente, pero también en sentido figurado, a "quel bordel".
"Quilombo" es una palabra con una historia graciosa; originalmente designaba en Brasil las poblaciones de los esclavos que se habían fugado y se establecían en comunidades. Probablemente la fantasía y el racismo generaron la imagen de que lo que se hacía allí era aproximadamente lo que se hace en un burdel... En todo caso, a nosotros nos quedó la palabra con este sentido, mientras que en Brasil la siguen usando para referirse al hecho histórico de esas poblaciones.
Para la primera parte ("putain") hay numerosos equivalentes; el más cercano sería tal vez "¡puta madre!".
Que les aproveche


----------



## chics

Hola.

_Bordel_ no significa aquí burdel ( = casa de putas) sino desorden. Dependiendo del contexto, puede tratarse de un enredo también, de por ejemplo un cajón donde todo está mezclado y no se encuentra nada.

Yo en España diría *¡Joder, qué lío!* o *¡Joder, vaya lío!*, y "joder" se puede cambiar por "coño", "(la) hostia", "la puta", etc.


----------



## swift

Hola Lorenzo:

Muy interesante la expresión argentina que nos das.

Ahora que leo tu mensaje, me acuerdo de una expresión más ligera, que pertenece al registro familiar, en Costa Rica: ¡Qué hijuepucha desmadre!

También se puede decir "¡Qué desmadre!", simplemente.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Pues... gracias Swift y Lorenzo por ofrecernos vuestras expresiones. ¡Nos encanta!
(No dudéis en repetirlo en cualquier hilo )

Un beso.
Martine


----------



## friveraramirez76

En México usamos de forma habitual la expresión: qué puto desmadre!!, aludiendo a una situación o sitio donde impera un gran desorden o confusión, por ejemplo, si llego y veo mi escritorio plagado de papeles, libros o documentos en desorden, yo diría, chingada madre, que puto/pinche desmadre.


----------



## doutes

pues teniendo en cuenta el tono bestia y grosero, el equivalente en español europeo sería "Joder, qué casa de putas". Alude exactamente al desorden, a la desorganización. Tengo una amiga que usa esa frase constantemente para referirse a su antiguo instituto... donde todo era un caos.


----------



## friveraramirez76

sucede que los mexicanos somos muy dados a injuriar usando a las madres, por ejemplo, le voy a partir/romper su madre (voy a golpearlo),!qué poca madre ¡(alude a una situación donde alguien se aprovecha de algo o alguien de forma abusiva), está de poca madre! (está muy bien!, qué bueno, fantástico), no tener madre (ser poco considerado con los demás). desmadrar (romperse o inutilizar algo). Estos son algunos ejemplos de la situación que comento.


----------



## pattyfashiion

Voy a añadir otra:

Joder, menudo desorden/menudo burdel...

Espero ayudarte


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Baclam bonjour
Tu demandais l'équivalent en Espagnol : je te propose une locution que j'ai entendue des milliers de fois.
_Joder, qué follón_ qui, me semble t-il se situe dans le même registre que tu nous énonces :

*follón**2**.*


(Cf. _follar_2).


*1. *m. coloq. Alboroto, discusión tumultuosa.

*2. *m. coloq. Desorden, enredo, complicación.

*Source : Real Academia EspaÑola*


----------



## Nanon

Hilo (parcialmente) relacionado...


----------



## totor

swift said:


> ¡Qué desmadre!"



Ésta me gustó, José.

El resto de las expresiones tienen por estos barrios el problema de ser demasiado "castizas", mientras que la tuya no suena como tal  .


----------



## lanceloto73

Me atrevo a proponer una traducción literal, casi mecánica de la frase: "¡Puta, qué burdel!" Donde "burdel" tendría el sentido, figuradamente, de "caos", "desorden", como ya han señalado otros ponentes de este foro.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches lanceloto73, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Ignoro si en el español de México _puta_ tiene el sentido que tiene en este caso en francés. En este caso, en francés, ha perdido su sentido primario y nade piensa en prostitutas cuando exclama  _Putain !_, es como un tic de lenguaje, casi un acto reflejo linguístico. Tan solo refuerza algo lo que sigue.
¿Es el caso con puta en tu país?

Gracias por ilustrarnos.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## iamq

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas noches lanceloto73, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,
> 
> Ignoro si en el español de México _puta_ tiene el sentido que tiene en este caso en francés. En este caso, en francés, ha perdido su sentido primario y nade piensa en prostitutas cuando exclama  _Putain !_, es como un tic de lenguaje, casi un acto reflejo linguístico. Tan solo refuerza algo lo que sigue.
> ¿Es el caso con puta en tu país?
> 
> Gracias por ilustrarnos.
> Au revoir, hasta luego



En Colombia es muy grosero, se diría: "¡Jueputa, qué mierdero!" o "¡Qué es este puto mierdero?". Saludos!

Para Cintia&Martine, en Colombia es igual, es un acto reflejo lingüístico.


----------

